# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] UNI-T UT601 Καπασιτόμετρο

## pas2007

Πωλείται καπασιτόμετρο σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο
R max: 2000 MΩ/Κλ9 CAP max: 20 mF/Κλ9 Ψηφία 3 + 1/2, οθόνη 61x32 mm, Μέγιστη ένδειξη 1999diode, buzzer, hFE, low battery

20€

----------

